# Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007



## greengrow (17 Februar 2011)

The United States Department of Justice - United States Attorney's Office - District of Massachusetts


> Individuals who believe that they may be a victim of P***’s scheme should notify the U.S. Attorney’s Office by filling out a victim impact statement form





> Potential victims will not be contacted individually. Any persons determined to be a victim by the Court will be contacted through appropriate international law enforcement officials


so everybody throughout Europe who have found unexplained premium rate numbers on telephone bills from 2003 to 2007 must contact this US court.

complete nonsense


----------



## Thogo (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

I am a reporter for the SWR - Südwestrundfunk, Southwest german Broadcasting Network. I will report on this next week nationwide. So anybody who has detailed information about the backgrounds - and even better: who was or knows a victim - please contact me a.s.a.p: [email protected] or by phone on monday: +49 (0)7221-929 4915
Kai Laufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

to whom it may concern (wen's interessiert)

Nachdem ich greengrows Meldung gelesen hatte, habe ich blindlings zu schreiben begonnen über diesen hierzulande durchaus bekannten Fall. Da dies etwas ausartete, habe ich um Löschung gebeten, damit die Leserschaft nicht durch zu viel chaotische Informationen verwirrt wird.
Bei Fragen: bitte PN!


> Aka-Aka
> *Chaostheoretiker*



_
(inspired by greengrow's posting I blindly gathered information about this case. In the end it was all a bit... messy... so I asked for a deletion to avoid confusing the audience.
still questions? Send a private message!)_



> Aka-Aka
> *=Professor chaos*


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



> According to documents filed in US  District Court in Massachusetts, Pxxx employed software developers who  wrote and tested the programs and he later sent it to other  co-conspirators. From 2003 through 2007, Pala's take in the ring was  $7.94 million. At least 250 victims from Germany and possibly other  European countries were duped. Victims, who prosecutors said didn't  notice the charges and paid them, numbered more than 250.
> Pala's cohorts rented premium phone numbers from German telephone  companies. They stood to profit each time one of their numbers was  called.


Man pockets $8m running computer fraud ring ? The Register

ab dem 28.2. also lesen...


> *Potential victims will not be contacted individually. Any persons determined to be a victim by the Court will be contacted through appropriate international law enforcement officials following the sentencing hearing. Sentencing results will be posted on http://www.justice.gov/usao/ma/press.html.



Techies können das hier interpretieren:
http://www.spywarelib.com/remove--Trojan-Downloader-Asuna.html



> Tries To Connect to The Following Urls:-
> [Click to Collapse this Section]
> Http_Version :http/1.0
> 192.168.0.9http://adserver2-0.sakhmet.com/get/get.php?200042&m=0



zb javasys.exe

-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...7-ich-finde-den-dialer-nicht-4.html#post68384

-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ellungnahme-questnet-gmbh-090090001090-a.html



> Unmittelbar nachdem die QuestNet GmbH aufgrund der Ihr vorliegenden Abrechnungsdaten Auffälligkeiten in Bezug auf einen möglichen Mißbrauch in Bezug auf den niederländischen Kunden, feststellte und diese noch seitens einiger Äußerungen in diversen Foren untermauert wurden, leitete QuestNet GmbH Nachforschungen ein. Diese Nachforschungen haben ergeben, *daß einer der zahlreichen Kunden (Webmaster) der in der Niederlande ansässigen Consult Info BV die in dem Dialer-Zahlungssystem implentierte Mehrwertdienstrufnummer unerlaubterweise und vorsätzlich zweckentfremdet hat. Es besteht Anlass zur Vermutung, dass dieser derzeit noch „unbekannte Dritte“ für diese Nummer ein eigenes Dialer-Software-System programmiert und hinterlegt hat, dass nicht den Anforderungen der Regulierungs-Behörde entspricht.* Es ist somit als unseriös einzustufen.
> 
> Die QuestNet GmbH versucht derzeit alles, um den Sachverhalt so schnell wie möglich aufzuklären.



Dazu muß gesagt werden, dass sehr viele dieser hier von Questnet als seriös bezeichneten Dialer *ebenfalls* nicht seriös im Sinne von "gesetzeskonform" waren.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...n/DE/2004/040415WiderrufDialer.html?nn=107046
(welche Questnetdialer deregistriert wurden, kann ich auswendig nicht mehr sagen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



> Moreover, computer crime can be very lucrative, but difficult to detect, difficult to investigate, and difficult to prosecute, especially when it crosses international borders.  Allowin[g] serious tax cheats to avoid jail would merely encourage the practice.  *Consequently, a serious sentence is necessary “(A) to reflect the seriousness of the offense, to promote respect for the  law, and to provide just punishment for the offense; [and] (B) to afford adequate deterrence to criminal conduct.” * 18 U.S.C. § 3553(a)(2)(A)-(B).



Das sollen sich deutsche Staatsanwälte bitte hinter die Ohren schreiben.

Ob A.P. nur aufgeflogen ist, weil er sein Geld in nackte Mädels, teure Autos und Koks investierte und nicht in saubere Aktiengesellschaften, ist eine andere spannende Frage. Wenn man kokst und stellt das dann ins Internet, ist man doch ein wenig blöd...


----------



## greengrow (23 Februar 2011)

Obete dialerov z USA sa mô?u prihlási? e?te dnes, situácia v SR neznáma - ?ivé.sk

my translation of the above article is not clear but I believe it may highlight the problem I am posting about. 
Are the Czech (telecom?) claiming they can not help to identify potential victims.

Who in Germany should be claiming damages?
Who in Germany should be helping potential victims to identify themselves?

The Shame continues.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

Entschädigung für "Dialing"-Opfer: Suche nach Betrogenen - Ratgeber :: Geld & Arbeit | SWR.de



> Die Amerikaner würden diese Opfer, die offenbar alle in Deutschland  sind, gerne entschädigen, aber wie soll sie an deren Adressen kommen? Darauf  haben auch deutsche Behörden keine Antworten: Nach SWR-Recherchen  wissen weder das Bundesjustizministerium noch das Bundesamt für Justiz  bisher von dem Vorgang. Auch bei der Justiz in Osnabrück, wo 2006 schon  einmal deutsche Täter in diesem Verfahrenskomplex verurteilt worden  waren, liegen keine Adresssammlungen vor. Ebenso wenig bei der Telekom,  die im Übrigen, so wie die anderen Unternehmen der Branche, ja zunächst  für die Bereitstellung der Service-Telefonnummern von den Kriminellen  kassiert hatte.


(I'm trying to get further information from Boston today)


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

Da es offensichtlich keine Möglichkeit gibt, die Opfer zu informieren, 
stellt  sich mir  die die Frage:
 Was geschieht mit den Beutegeldern aus den Dialerraubzügen?  Wer sackt das letztendlich ein?


----------



## greengrow (25 Februar 2011)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Da es offensichtlich keine Möglichkeit gibt, die Opfer zu informieren,
> stellt sich mir die die Frage:
> Was geschieht mit den Beutegeldern aus den Dialerraubzügen? Wer sackt das letztendlich ein?


*pat-sy* - 5 dictionary results
–noun, plural -sies. Slang .

1  a person who is easily swindled, deceived, coerced, persuaded, etc.; sucker.
(German public lost ?)

2. a person upon whom the blame for something falls; scapegoat; fall guy.
(_*Pala's take in the ring was $7.94 million*_)

did 'Patsy 2' really 'swindle, deceive, coerce, persuade, etc.' 'Patsy 1'?

that would be a question


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



technofreak schrieb:


> Was geschieht mit den Beutegeldern aus den Dialerraubzügen?  Wer sackt das letztendlich ein?


Noch eine Frage... Bisher weiß man ziemlich sicher, dass die javasys.exe-Sache mit dem Herrn A.P. zu tun hat. Relativ sicher gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit dem "Fall Teleflate" (jedenfalls waren damals Leute hier im Forum, die Seiten gepostet haben, die sie kurz vorher besuchten. Diese führten zum selben türkischen Hintermann (A.Y.), der eine Beziehung zu A.P. hat.

Aber... A.P. hat ausgesagt, es seien den betroffenen jeweils nur geringe Schäden entstanden, *die von den Telefongesellschaften bei Beschwerden erstattet wurden* (sinngemäß). Das klingt für mich eher nach Auslandsdialern.

Dann aber wird es spannend: wenn die Telekom Betroffene "entschädigt" hat, floß dies in die Steuerbilanz ein (steuermindernd). Dann hätte letztlich der deutsche Steuerzahler die Lamborghinis (und das Koks und die Diorkettchen für die Freundin) des A.P. mitfinanziert (und die Steuerschuld des A.P. in den USA auch)

Eine lustige Vorstellung 
Es ist bereits darum gebeten worden, alle öffentlich verfügbaren Aussagen des Verfahrens zu bekommen. Allerdings wurde aus bürokratischen Gründen angekündigt, diese per Post zu schicken. Kann also etwas dauern, bis man das zu lesen bekommt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

"Prosecutors say those targeted by Pala's scheme should fill out a victim impact statement* before his Feb. 28 sentencing*"

das ist - wie greengrow ja auch einleitend schreibt - ein Witz!


Heute war das erstmals auf deutsch ein Thema in den Medien!


----------



## greengrow (25 Februar 2011)

> Warum ausgerechnet Deutsche seine Opfer wurden, bleibt unklar. Vermutlich weil hier Technik und Geld vorhanden waren.


and
it's because A** P*** could gain access to potential German victims through deals with major German companies (Telecom) that had billing arrangements with the victims...
and
it's because P*** and his '_co-conspirators_' knew the authorities and companies had cleared the way (by effectively removing all consumer/criminal protection measures) in order to allow this type of fraud to prosper with almost no risk of punishment (Regulatory or Criminal......as long as the revenue was shared and the German taxes paid)...
and

_questions must first be asked before questions can be answered_


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Re: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



greengrow schrieb:


> it's because P*** and his '_co-conspirators_' knew the authorities and companies had cleared the way (by effectively removing all consumer/criminal protection measures) in order to allow this type of fraud to prosper with almost no risk of punishment (Regulatory or Criminal......as long as the revenue was shared and the German taxes paid)...



In the news today...
_



			München — Kriminelle Telefonbetrüger haben in Deutschland offenbar  leichtes Spiel. Staatsanwälte stellten ihre Ermittlungen gegen  Telefonbetrüger in zwei von drei Fällen ergebnislos ein, weil sie den  Täter nicht ausfindig machen können, schreibt die "Süddeutsche Zeitung"  unter Berufung auf einen Bericht des Bundesjustizministeriums.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Criminal phone scammers apparently have an easy game in Germany. Prosecutors stop proceedings of phone scammers in two out of three cases because they do not identify the offenders, writes the "Süddeutsche Zeitung", *citing** a report by the Federal Ministry of Justice.* _

decriminalization spreaded Europe like a disease. In Eastern Europe it's hard to get after criminals because they are protected by corrupt authorities, in Central Europe it's not even necessary to have corrupt authorities, because the criminals are not crminals because of flaws in the laws.

(The prosecutor of a famous ping case in Hildesheim today is teaching eastern Europe countriues how to establish a working prosecution system. He should better do his job in Hannover...)

It's a matter of facts that the FTC in the United States would have taken AP to prison in the course of 2003 if he had done this in the US... The FTC started fighting "modem hijacking" in 1996 and all the rats where leaving the sinking ship and their life boats found safe havens in the old world...


----------



## greengrow (1 März 2011)

The United States Department of Justice - United States Attorney's Office - District of Massachusetts


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> MONDAY, FEBRUARY 28, 2011
> WWW.USDOJ.GOV/USAO/MA
> E-MAIL: [email protected]
> ...


'taxes' paid-problem sorted-justice has been done


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



> Had the case proceeded to trial, evidence would have proved that from  2003 through 2007, PALA and his co-conspirators infected German  citizens’ computers with a program that would force the computers’  telephone modems to surreptitiously dial premium telephone numbers  rented from German telephone companies by PALA’s co-conspirators.


Had the case proceeded to trial, evidence would have shown who the co-conspirators are.
Had the case proceeded to trial, evidence would have shown who the victims are.
Holy shit, that's the same rubbish we have seen in Hamburg or Munich before. The important questions remain unanswered. But the taxes will be paid and the share of the telcos is not in danger. Justice? 

“Justice is the means by which established injustices are sanctioned”


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

N.H. man gets prison sentence in computer hacking case - BostonHerald.com

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...acker-who-targeted-germans-sentenced-20110301



> The telephone companies then sent a portion of the extra charges to people who rented the premium lines. The conspirators shared the money with Pala.


Es ist dem Gericht offenbar bekannt, wer mit P. gemeinsame Sache gemacht hat - die Öffentlichkeit bleibt außen vor und somit die vermutlich Tausenden von Geschädigten. Wenn jedem Opfer im Schnitt 100 Euro Schaden entstanden sind, würde ich von 60.000-200.000 Opfern ausgehen angesichts von 8 Mio US$ Gewinn (der Schaden dürfte wesentlich höher liegen).


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



> P***, a Turkish immigrant to the U.S., ran a small Massachusetts  Internet service provider called Sakhmet when he was approached by  others -- men he believed to be the brains of the operation -- and  enticed into building the back-end infrastructure for dialer software  that was then downloaded onto the German computers, his lawyer, Geoffrey  Nathan, said in an interview Tuesday.





> The people P*** had been trying to turn in, however, *are still running  the scam, Nathan said.* "Most regrettably, it turns out that the big fish  got away with the crime and they remain in operation."


Man Gets 7 Years for Forcing Modems to Call Premium Numbers - PCWorld Business Center

wir kennen vermutlich diese Leute!

_Hinweise gelöscht_


---



> Das Urteil wäre vermutlich noch härter ausgefallen, wenn der Täter nicht seit 2009 mit den Behörden kooperiert hätte. Sie versuchten über ihn herauszufinden, wer bei der Tat mit ihm zusammengearbeitet hatte. Diese Hintermänner, die den Verurteilten erst auf den Weg brachten, kannte er auch selbst nicht persönlich. *Es gelang allerdings nicht, diese zu identifizieren.*


das widerspricht aber der Aussage seines Anwalts!


quelle:
http://winfuture.de/news,61745.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

Hacker gets 82 months in prison- The Inquirer



> A.P., 37, was ordered to forfeit $7.9 million and pay $2.2 million in back income taxes....
> There seem to be a few issues he is going through. After he gets  released from prison he apparently must get counseling for substance  abuse, anger management, gambling, credit debt and other financial  management problems. *We would have thought that having to find more than  £6 million would give many people a few financial management problems*
> Read more: Hacker gets 82 months in prison- The Inquirer
> ​​



Ich mag britischen Humor.
​
​[...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*

Modem dialing scheme nets crook $8 million | Beyond The Beyond



> “Gee, Axx, where’d all that invisible globalized German
> money come from?”


gute Frage.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2011)

*AW: Dialerschutz 2003 - 2007*



> P... began cooperating with federal authorities in 2009, which  significantly reduced his sentence. He has also been working with  authorities to try to arrange a sting operation *on the two men who  introduced Pala to the scam*, but he was unable to convince them to come  to a meeting—which means they’re probably still out there somewhere,  maybe running a similar operation.


Scam forcing modems to dial premium numbers earns seven-year sentence

Das ist sehr erstaunlich,... Es kursieren zwei Namen, aus amerikanischen Quellen: Zwar könnte es sich in beiden Fällen um Fakenamen handeln, jedoch passt einer dieser Namen super zu einigen Dialerfällen in Deutschland. Da wundert man sich doch wirklich, warum die US-Behörden da nicht ein bisschen graben, z.B. im Handelsregister in Delaware. Sollte vielleicht mal jemand dort nachfragen? Außerdem darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese beiden Männer noch mehr Unheil über deutsche Verbraucher gebracht haben. Denn nach wie vor wirkt diese ganze Geschichte etwas schief: zwei Kriminelle sollen sich ausgerechnet den türkischen Immigarnten aus New Hamsphire ausgekuckt haben, um diesem einen 8-Mio-US$-Betrug zu ermöglichen. Das macht doch keinen Sinn... Nach wie vor wirkt diese ganze Sache äußerst seltsam.

Ich will nicht akzeptieren, dass diese Sache in Deutschland völlig ignoriert wird...


----------

